# Small Mammals



## mikekeck (Aug 2, 2019)

I would like to make this a thread for posting photos of small mammals. This photo is of a Yellowbelly Marmot (Rodentia) near Taylor Park, Colorado.
Canon 5D iv, 100-400L ii, 1.4x iii, at 560 mm, ISO 1600, F9, 1/800.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 2, 2019)

Nice idea for a thread, Mike. Thanks. 

Here is my really small contribution:


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2019)

Mike and Maximilian,

Nice shots, guys!


----------



## mikekeck (Aug 2, 2019)

American Pika, near Taylor Park, Colorado. In case anyone is not familiar with them, Pikas are not rodents (Order Rodentia) but lagomporphs (Order Lagomorpha), along with rabbits and hares.
5D iv, 100 - 400L ii, 1.4x iii, at 560 mm, ISO 400, F 9, 1/1000


----------



## bhf3737 (Aug 2, 2019)

Least Chipmunk (Tamias minimus) hiding in the branches and quite hard to spot.
Much smaller than the other chipmunks.


----------



## bhf3737 (Aug 2, 2019)

A muskrat swimming in shallow water.


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2019)

Mikeheck and bhf3737,

Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2019)

Bunny under a bush (a hosta, actually)


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2019)

Richardson's ground squirrel


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2019)

Nice shots, dpc,


----------



## dpc (Aug 4, 2019)

Black-tailed prairie dog
View attachment 185896


----------



## dpc (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Aug 4, 2019)

Golden-mantled ground squirrel


----------



## bhf3737 (Aug 4, 2019)

A squirrel with a pine cone larger than its mouth!


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2019)

Very nice series.



dpc said:


> Golden-mantled ground squirrel



So cute! Nicely done dpc.


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2019)

Nice shot, bhf3737.


----------



## mikekeck (Aug 5, 2019)

Desert Cottontail. Lathrop State Park, Colorado. 

5D iv, 100-400L ii, 1.4x iii, at 338mm, ISO 3200, F9, 1/320


----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2019)

Vey nice shot.



Well done, Mike.


----------



## dpc (Aug 5, 2019)

Suburbanite: Richardson's ground squirrel with a burrow in a parking lot.


----------



## dpc (Aug 5, 2019)

Columbian ground squirrel


----------



## 7DmkI (Aug 5, 2019)

Is this mink small enough to fit into this category?


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 5, 2019)

7DmkI said:


> Is this mink small enough to fit into this category?


It’s small, it’s a mammal, and it’s a great shot!


----------



## AaronT (Aug 5, 2019)

Great photos from everyone! Well done. I have a chipmunk and squirrel photo from my backyard in LaSalle, Ontario. The squirrel even stay posed while I grabbed my camera and changed lenses. A real ham.  That's a Japanese Maple in the background. 5DSR and 100-400L on both photos.


----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2019)

7DmkI and Aaron,

Very nice shots, guys!


----------



## bhf3737 (Aug 5, 2019)

A Capybara (Hydrochoerus hydrochaeris) taking afternoon nap.


----------



## dpc (Aug 6, 2019)

Black-tailed prairie dog again


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2019)

Bhf3737 and dpc,

Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## mikekeck (Aug 16, 2022)

A Nine-banded Armadillo in my yard in Texas this evening. I think it did not like the smell of me....


----------



## mikekeck (Aug 16, 2022)

I think this is a Least Chipmunk. Colorado.


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2022)

Good timing. Nicely done!


----------



## becceric (Aug 17, 2022)

mikekeck said:


> I think this is a Least Chipmunk. Colorado.
> 
> View attachment 205208


Ready for Ringling Bros!


----------



## mikekeck (Aug 18, 2022)

Red Squirrel. Colorado.


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2022)

Very nice shot.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 18, 2022)

mikekeck said:


> I think this is a Least Chipmunk. Colorado.



Wonderful moment. Wonderful catch , @mikekeck.


----------

